# GT: Game 45 vs Bulls 1/31



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clipper(22-22)VS 
Chicago Bulls(26-19)

WHEN: Wednsday, January 31st at 7:30 PM PST; 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-LP; AM 710



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








 Shaun Livingston | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Bulls Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Kirk Hinrich | Chris Duhon | Luol deng | Andres Nocioni | Ben Wallace

 Key Reserves







|







|








Ben Gordon | Tyrus Thomas | PJ Brown

Q's Quote:
"Bulls haven't played since Saturday, which could be a good or bad thing depending on how they come out. They may come out struggling and cold, or they can come out fired up as the rest can go both ways. Ben Wallace will be a key. "

Q's Key To The Game:

Get to the line. If Ben plays, get him in foul trouble. Bulls are weak up front. 
Perimeter Defense. Slow down Gordon, force him to pass the ball and rack up on the fast break points that way.
Keep pounding it into Elton and Kaman, like last game.


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 89-84
Q's Prediction Record: 26-18




*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ben Wallace might miss the game. If he does the Clippers need to go inside every play. Right now the Bulls biggest weakness is that their bigs can't score. So 1-3 should be guarded closes while 4-5 not so close.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Any word if Wallace is playing?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Any word if Wallace is playing?


I read on a few Bulls forums that he'll be a game time decision, but is very doubtful.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

NBA.Com not working, please update the score guys!


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

Clippers 57 Bulls 45 HALFTIME
Clippers have impressive first half.
Elton Brand was UNSTOPPABLE with 16 Pts (14 in the 2nd QTR)!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cool I got back in time to catch the 2nd half. Go Clippers!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Start of the 2nd half.

Kaman bricks a bad shot.

Allen misses but Brown gets it and gets fouled, non-shooting.

Offensive foul on Deng.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross hits the jumper from the wing.

Cassell fouls Deng, non-shooting.

Hinrich misses a 3.

Brand posts up and scores! Nice.

Brand fouls Hinrich, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Allen loses the ball.

Cassell misses a 3.

Deng drives for the dunk.

Hinrich fouls Cassell, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives and misses the jumper.

Deng misses the quick jumper.

Bunch of Clippers misses, 3.

Gordan drives misses but Allen gets it and scores.

Mobley gets fouled on the shot. Allen gets his 4th foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley makes both FT's.

Mobley get a loose ball foul, the Clippers are out of fouls.

Allen hits a jumper.

Mobley misses a 3.

Deng drives and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell loses the ball.

Brown misses a jumper.

Brand travels.

Brown hits a jumper.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 8.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

MObley drives and scores nicely on the layup.

Refs are calling some bad calls this quarter, Deng will shoot 2.

Deng makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman gets stripped and shot clock violation.

Deng drives misses, but Hinrich gets it and misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross misses in and out.

Deng drivs and scores.

Cassell misses but loose ball foul on the Bulls.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross hits a long jumper.

Allen hits a long jumper.

Brand hits a nice layup in traffic!

Deng misses the drive.

Maggette drives and gets HACKED on the shot.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 9.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's and sets a Clipper record for most attempled FT's.

Gordon drives and scores.

3 seconds on Maggette, damn should have gotten it to him earlier.

Gordon misses but Livingston gets called for the loose ball foul another bad call.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Noiconi makes both FT's.

TT misses a 3 but Livingston gets it back.

Brand gets blocked.

Gordon gets blocked.

Gordon hits a jumper.

Lead down to 5.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross misses but TT gets it and DUNKS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Duhon drives, scores, and gets fouled. :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Duhon makes the FT.

Maggette gets fouled, shooting foul.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Duhon dribbles out of bounds.

Livingston drives and scores!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gorgon misses the runner.

Livingston to Brand who gets fouled on the shot.

Christie is in the game!!

Brand makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Christie gets the foul, booo.

Gordon makes both FT's.

Brand gets hacked but no call at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 79
Bulls 71

Bad quarter for the Clippers, not terrible as they kind of pulled things back together at the end. The Clippers looked off both defensively and offensively for the quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brown hits a jumper.

Christie gets blocked.

Gordon hits a quick jumper.

Maggette posts up and scores!

Hinrich gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich makes both FT's.

Maggette hits a long jumper, nice.

TT fouls Gordon.

Gordon makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston makes a really tough jumper, for him anyway.

Livingston steals it.

Brand blowks a jumper.

Duhon misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell for a long 2!!

Timeout taken by the Bulls.

Clippers up 9


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich makes a tough jumper.

MObley misses the jumper.

Hinrich misses but Deng with the tip.

Offensive foul on Hinrich with the flop.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Allen misses an easy one.

TT for 3!!! CAN'T SEE ME!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Non-shooting foul on a Clipper.

Hinrich drives and hits a touhg layup.

Cassell drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell makes both FT's.

Deng misses a jumper.

Cassell misses after the pull up.

Deng hits a jumper.

TT misses the 3.

Deng gets the dunk.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 4...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Deng fouls a Clipper, non-shooting.

TT misses a jumper.

Allen hits the jumper...

Livingston drives and DUNKS IT!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich hits a lucky shot.

Cassell turns it over.

Gordon misses a 3.

Cassell turns it over again.

Hinrich hits the jumper.

Tied game.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Gordon loses the ball, ROSS WITH THE FORCED TURNOVER!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT travels.

Livingston with the block.

Livingston drives and gets blocked........

Refs are being questionable.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks Brown, Hinrich gets it and air balls a 3.

Livingston drives and banks it in!

Livingston misses and gets hacked on the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Flagrant on Hinrich!

Livingston makes both FT's and the Clippers still have the ball!

Brand hits a turn around!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Allen misses the jumper.

Brand misses the jumper.

Timeout by the Bulls.

Clippers up 8 with 1:22 left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand blocks Duhon!!

Ross on the break and gets the layup!!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i do believe tha'ts game. 1 above .500, we are looking pretty sharp heading into the road trip

EDIT: this sounds like a good one - i wish i could have watched it


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hinrich misses the jumper.

TT gets fouled and will shoot 2.

TT makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Noiconi misses, TT rebounds and gets fouled.

TT makes 1 out of 2.

Hinrich drives and scores.

Livingston gets fouled.

Something has happend in the stands???


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston makes both FT's.

Duoh misses a 2, Livingston with the steal.

Maggette scores.

Hinrich scores for no reason.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 110
Bulls 98

What a great last 4 minutes of the game! That close out was fantastic.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man I hope we can at least get 6th seed... playing san antonio looks so much better than phoenix or dallas in the first round.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Huge win, good games by Brand, along with him and Livingston being damn good in the clutch. :applause: Clipper-Nation is back as with this win we're 1 game over .500!Final Score


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I just got back from the game... Livingston's 4th quarter won it. I think it's time to look for a new home for Kaman though. He's absolutely lost out there (while he should have been dominating PJ Brown). On another note, Staples had so many Bulls fans. At one point it seemed like there were more Bulls fans than Clipps fans.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

You watch the same game I did? Kaman absolutely lost? he barely played, thanks to a phantom foul in the first quarter. Then, i never saw him get a decent entry pass. Three times he got the ball in a weird place with like 5 seconds on the clock? Dont know who theyre kidding, but kaman is no garnett...with the clock winding down why do you throw it to kaman in the post? 

But he was benched most of the game because clippers could not even get the ball in the post. Even most of brands shots were all far away...as the commentators brought out, bulls were just swarming down there. But i put that on the coach too. If you have a center you want to pay a lot of money to, why not work the offense more when teams do that, to open up the big man? Why, whenever a team starts denying the post, do you just sit your big man for the rest of the game? If youre giong to do that, why do you need to pay him that much money next year? Well, at least we can say kaman in 22 minutes had as many blocks as wilcox has had in 434 minutes. (not an exaggeration....look it up)

Christie was stinking it up like all of dunleavvy's scrubs inevitably do. Maggette nothing spectacular. Brand had one good stretch where he was killing it. same with cassell, but then cassell went ice cold. Mobley nothing great other than the quarter ending shot. 

Thomas had the biggest facial ive seen in possibly a year by a clipper.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> You watch the same game I did? Kaman absolutely lost? he barely played, thanks to a phantom foul in the first quarter. Then, i never saw him get a decent entry pass. Three times he got the ball in a weird place with like 5 seconds on the clock? Dont know who theyre kidding, but kaman is no garnett...with the clock winding down why do you throw it to kaman in the post?
> 
> But he was benched most of the game because clippers could not even get the ball in the post. Even most of brands shots were all far away...as the commentators brought out, bulls were just swarming down there. But i put that on the coach too. If you have a center you want to pay a lot of money to, why not work the offense more when teams do that, to open up the big man? Why, whenever a team starts denying the post, do you just sit your big man for the rest of the game? If youre giong to do that, why do you need to pay him that much money next year? Well, at least we can say kaman in 22 minutes had as many blocks as wilcox has had in 434 minutes. (not an exaggeration....look it up)
> 
> ...


Kaman was lost aside from the sequence he blocked Brown twice... He let three easy offensive rebounds turn into 5 on 3s for the Bulls due to an unwillingness to just reach out his arm. His shot-clock-beating airball wasn't what I take issue with. It was his defensive inability and unwillingness to move towards rebounds (something Thomas and Cassell both did well at crucial points in time). He can't play over on a screen, any screen, and he knows it. But it doesn't stop him from getting burned... As long as he buries himself too deep under the basket on O, while not pursuing rebounds, and doesn't play good team D, he's lost (as he was tonight while he was on the floor). Kaman getting 15 points is often a pyrrhic scoring effort, like Dun Jr. or Zach Randolph, etc going for 20 and 6 and giving up 30 and 12. Kaman is lost away from the basket, and against the Bulls' jump-shooting bigmen, he wasn't in his comfort area on D (while spacing out on the boards). TT on the other hand moved out on the perimeter on D and took advantage of spacing on O.

Kaman has the rest of the year to get his head in check, as does Livingston, but they're putting themselves on notice (if this game keys Livingston waking up though, he can shred his memory of laziness).


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

_Breaking Down The Box Score:_

Elton Brand - 26/9/3 on 9-17 shooting with 5 blocks and 2 steals
Shaun Livingston - 14/3/3 on 5-7 shooting with 2 steals a block and 0 turnovers
Tim Thomas - 18/10/3 on 6-13 shooting with a steal
Corey Maggette - 15/3/3 on 3-4 shooting[9-10 behind the arc]

_Postgame Quotes:_


Mike Dunleavy said:


> *On tonight’s game...*
> “I was really pleased with the way we ended the game. I thought we had a really good first half, but in the third quarter we let them come back into the game allowing them to take the lead in the fourth quarter. At times I thought we played rushed, and we had some plays that went against us. But I thought we did a really good job of settling down. Defensively, in the fourth quarter we had 13 deflections which is a huge number and 38 for the entire game. It’s really great to get a victory in that way.”
> *
> On the play of Shaun Livingston...*
> “Shaun had a great pre-season. At times when he starts, like the times Sam (Cassell) has been out, he’s averaged 14 points a game during that period of time. I talked to him yesterday about being more aggressive, going to the rim, and dunking on people, and doing those things we know he can do. I thought he had a really good day in practice yesterday, and I thought tonight he was just terrific.”





Elton Brand said:


> *On tonight's game...*
> “Finishing the game the way we did is key. They really made a run at us. They had guys that hit shots and were quick. We got deflections and showed some resilience tonight. We are playing well, we’re playing strong and pulling it out.”
> *
> On the Clippers' defensive play...*
> “We are getting our defense back, and getting our defensive swagger back with Tim Thomas knowing the coverages now. We are rebounding the ball, blocking shots, and getting back to last year. There’s a lot of confidence when you win these games, you feel like you can win every game.”





Shaun Livingston said:


> *On his aggressive play tonight...*
> “I just took advantage of the opportunities that were given to me. Some of the plays weren’t called for me, but I’m still in the process of picking and choosing when I should score or when I should give the ball up and when to make plays. I’m just trying to find some energy in myself, because some of the plays in the past I just wasn’t strong enough when I took it to the rim. Coach sat me down and had a talk with me during practice and told me to be more assertive attacking the rim and finishing.”





Same Cassell said:


> *On the upcoming road trip...*
> “It is put up or shut up time. It’s an opportunity for us to go on the road and string together a couple of wins. They don’t come easy but we understand the aspect of the trip. Everyone has to step up their game that much more. This team has to play even harder to be successful on this upcoming trip.”


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, i guess we did watch different games. Because i even watched again trying to find what you were looking for, and didnt see it. There were NO rebounds he "could have gotten if he just reached out his arm." In his few minutes, i also did not see him get really burned on defense inside nor outside. But he was ineffective on offense since he never touched the ball. So coach just yanked him. The problem with that is teams will start to realize...hey, lets just take kaman out of the game, its quite easy....dunleavvy wont adapt, he will just take kaman out.


----------

